# First Time Fishing Steelhead



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello All, 

I'm coming up from Cincinnati right before Thanksgiving. 

I need some advice:

1) What's the best and closest river coming from Cincy?

2) What's the best rod to pair with a Shimano Sustain 4000? line?

3) What's a good rig/lure option for an expert stream fisherman, but one who has never fished steelhead?

I saw an In-Fisherman episode and they were throwing a float rig with small, assorted colors of gulp worms. Looked like fun. I also saw a 9ft UL action steelhead rod at the shop. (4) Is that good for this type of fishing? 

Any other tips greatly appretiated.

TH


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

In November, your best bets in Ohio will be the Chagrin, Grand, and Rocky rivers. the ODNR website has maps of each with all the public access and parking locations. If going to PA, then Elk, Walnut, and the "mile" creeks are your best bet. Check out the updated fishing reports on multiple websites to see what your best chances are close to that time.

I only fly fish, so I can't answer the rest of your questions. Hopefully others can chime in.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

There's a very informative sticky at the top of the page with TONS of info...


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

mdogs gave great info and as nick said,browse the sticky.when ur comin up im sure someone wouldnt mind you taggin along.myself incuded.shoot me a pm.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I would be glad to show you some spots. I'll be off all that week. PM me....


----------



## Ghstryder (Apr 1, 2012)

masons landing is a great spot off the grand for steelhead, perfect for wading and it is about 3/4 mile of sandy/rocky bottom


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ghstryder said:


> masons landing is a great spot off the grand for steelhead, perfect for wading and it is about 3/4 mile of sandy/rocky bottom


Ans it will never now be crowded lol yes go to spot 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

My crude steelhead diagram from last year:


----------

